# Maculatus Acting Like Reds In The Wild



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

My link


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

that's from Planet Earth - Fresh water. nice group of macs.


----------



## wremi (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice video, did you film it?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

That is an insanely cool mac video!
Makes me wanna get a huge tank full of 'em!
(Maybe the next embed project...)









Here, embedded for ya...


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Most piranhas shoal in the wild. Macs, rhoms, eigenmanni, irritans. plus more.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

My pools are gonna look like that soon! Big rhom video below it is sweet also. Both from same show that jp mentioned.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

No i did not film that i found it on yputube while searching for mac vids , i wouldnt dare get in that water anyways lol


----------



## wremi (Mar 8, 2011)

Aww, come on. Their just cute little fishy's.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

wremi said:


> Aww, come on. Their just cute little fishy's.


Yea when theyr not hungry


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Those macs look awesome


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

That was some nice footage... find some more


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Its a discovery series on BBC. I have it, wolf in water, & some other footage on a DVD if someone wants to watch em.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Although piranhas don't actually school or shoal, it is very impressive to see large groups of a particular species.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> Its a discovery series on BBC. I have it, wolf in water, & some other footage on a DVD if someone wants to watch em.


I do!!!!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

not the greatest footage but this is form wolf in the water, a group of rhoms i wish it was better filmed but it looks like they beat the hell out of each other.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

interesting but ive seen it all before


----------

